# Add to a five-meter group



## dkopper (May 29, 2018)

I am adding a meter for a new dwelling unit being added to a four-plex. Existing service involves 5 meters (4 existing units and the house meter) grouped on 1/4" x 1" aluminum busbar (so 300A capacity). Total demand including the new unit will be 225A. The clean solution of replacing the existing service equipment with a 6-meter pack is cost prohibitive and faces a few other logistical challenges. The existing busbar has unused lugs, but there is no physical space to extend the group. Any reason not to connect the sixth meter through conduit so that I can locate it a couple of feet from the existing meters (see picture)?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

For me, I would consider that bus with a set of lugs on it as a gift and install exactly as pictured. :smile:


----------

